# ben pearson bp-h52 7329 52 inch recurve



## rigderunner (Sep 5, 2013)

does anybody on here have one if so whats your opinion on it I bought one today that came with 4 old arrows 25 broadheads a sight release 2 strings pack of knocks camo skins fletching feathers and a quiver for 100 dollars was it a good deal the bow shoots very well I pulled out some other wooden arrows when I got it home and grouped.them pretty good at 20 yards


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 5, 2013)

If its straight with no cracks, then you probably did pretty good.


----------



## rigderunner (Sep 5, 2013)

It also has a stringer and some other broadhead wrenches and things


----------



## rigderunner (Sep 5, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> If its straight with no cracks, then you probably did pretty good.



Its straight as a pin with no cracks the old man said hes always used a stringer and kept it unstringed while not in use ill,post some pics later


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Sep 5, 2013)

Heck 25 broadheads alone for $100 would be a great deal. Sounds like you really got your money's worth out of that package. What's the draw weight?


----------



## rigderunner (Sep 5, 2013)

Its 50 @ 28


----------

